# liveaboard marina in St. Petersburg



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have any comments or recommendations on marinas in the St, Petersburg, Fla area. Will be there for three months starting in mid-Dec. Thanks


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

P, you have three basic choices. You can berth somewhere along the FL West Coast ICW (Clearwater has the largest gaggle of boats and docks), where access to the Gulf is quick and the ''feel'' of the place is one long stretch of condos and strip malls. Or you can look for a berth on the east side of Tampa Bay - bucolic, shallow and distant from most of life except some friendly fellow boaters. The third option is to berth in downtown St. Pete, where free downtown bus service ties in even the more distant marina, concerts in the parks are a norm, a variety of events are held each month, and multiple museums are within walking distance.

Assuming you''ll be interested in the 3rd option, you can seek a berth at the Harborage (next to the Salvidor Dali Museum but 1-2+ miles from the downtown area I described), which is somewhat upscale with floating docks and a pool, you can request a visitor''s berth at the large, multi-basin Municipal Marina (literally at the front door of all the action; www.stpete.org), or you can request a berth at the Vinoy Hotel''s docks (very, very upscale; please deliver my drink to the sauna...).

St. Pete''s Muni Marina is basic, not many amenities beyond the showers, TV room and such, but has good security and an outstanding location. They have a long waiting list but do accommodate visitors at the North Basin...and for your length of stay, you probably can seek a South Basin berth once you arrive, if that''s important to you. (Call 800 782-8350 to reach them).

St. Pete is one of those best-kept secrets as a cruising destination.

Jack


----------



## windancer1 (Jan 13, 2001)

I agree with Jack. St. Pete. is a great place to hole up for a while. There are also a few more marinas that are not located near downtown. Tierra Verde, Gulfport, Maderia Beach Municp. just to name a few. Tierra Verde, close to main beach''s semi$$ Gulfport, nice quiet and semi inexpensive. Maderia Beach, very close to gulf beach, where most of the fishing charter boats are. And also Maximo(part of the Harborage)On the south side of town.

All have good protection and are close to various shops. 

Dave R.
St. Pete.


----------



## FloridaWriter (Dec 10, 2003)

I''m not sure you could get in to the Municipal marina for that long without going on the waiting list (well over a year to get a slip). The Harborage has lots of space since they doubled their rates three years ago and half the boats have left. The Harborage is a healthy walk to downtown St Pete.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

St. Pete''s municipal marina has room for transients at all times of the year (assuming arrival early enough on a given day) and longer term transients are sometimes berthed at the South Basin, in addition to the visitors'' docks in the North Basin.

The Harborage is on the south side of the USF campus and some distance from downtwon St. Pete (1-2 miles, depending one where one is heading) but there is free bus service daily to/from that location to all of the downtown locations.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In St. Pete, my recommendation is the Harborage, hands down. My son lived on my boat in that marina for the better part of a year and thought it was great. Facilities are excellent, the people who run the place are as friendly as can be. Also, access to downtown is easy. So far as I know, there was no waiting list while we were there.

My boat would still be there if St. Pete were not so far from my home and work.

Hope this helps.

Dave...
S/V Tacit Knowledge,
Lake Lanier


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Just to clarify, the Harborage is limited to a few liveaboard slips if the boat is on annual contract. There is no restriction on boat crews living aboard should the boat be registered at the daily/weekly ''visitor'' rate, which is also true of the other marinas.

Facilities are indeed at least one notch above the Municipal Marina as the Harborage offers floating docks (tho'' the tidal range is only 2-3''). But they charge accordingly. There are also some amenities (pool, cabana/deli). However, the Harborage is not close to downtown unless the free bus is used and the downtown area offers a range of ''amenities'', even including a huge Olympic pool, numerous museums and numerous parks. By contrast, the Harborage and next door neighbor, the Dali Museum, are somewhat remote from the downtown scene.

In general, there are usually no ''visitor berthing'' waiting lists at any of the 3 marinas in the downtown area. But the costs will cover quite a spread: Vinoy, Harborage, Muncipal in descending order.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. We found a slip at The Harborage for a reasonable rate. As mentioned, the Municipal Marina had a long waiting list plus they just increased their prices Jan. 1st. We''ll have a car while we are there so getting around won''t be a problem. Thanks again.
Pierre


----------

